# College Football Week 2



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Last Year we had a college football thread that was quite fun. I think we should do the same thing week. I will put up the point spreads to add a wrinkle. For example UCLA is -3.5 at BYU. Which means that if you bet on UCLA to cover they need to win by at least 4 points and if you bet on BYU they can't win by more than 3 points and can lose by as many points as can be scored in a game and still win. 

Top Games

#2 Florida State (-3.5) at #8 Louisville - I think FSU covers and wins by 2 TD's.

#1 Alabama (-10) at #19 Ole Miss - As much as I think Alabama wants severe revenge on Ole Miss, I do not think they will win by more than ten. Give me Ole Miss and the ten points. 

#3 Ohio State (-2.5) at #16 Oklahoma - I'll take Ohio State with the point spread. 

Upset Alert Pick of the week IMO

Colorado at #5 Michigan (-20)- I would take the points, because I think this game will be close and that Colorado has a chance at pulling it off. 

Local Games

UCLA (-3.5) at BYU - I can't believe that I am saying this, but I will take BYU in this game. 

Utah (-12.5) at San Jose State - This is a tough line given Utah's inability to look great on offense. I do think Utah will win, but I think I would strongly consider taking SJSU on the points with Utah's offense. I would not bet on this game. 

Arkansas State at Utah State (-9) - This is another tough line. I think that Utah State will win, but I think it will be less than 9 points. I have to take Arkansas State on the points. 

Weber plays Sacramento State and I can't find a line for the game. I think Weber wins on the basis of not knowing that Sacramento State plays football.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think this is a great idea for a thread. I agree with you on most of them, except for a couple....

I think that UCLA is going to take it to BYU in the first half without their two backs and will build enough of a lead to win that one. and I think that Utah state has a chance to cover the spread on their game. They looked pretty good in their first game and I think that they will do the same thing in this game. I'm going to go with an upset of Ole Miss over Bama.... It will be bama ahead at half time but Ole miss will come out and take it to them in the second half.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If Ole Miss beats bama again I will be extremely happy, almost as happy as if LSU loses to Miss State and we can finally fire Les Miles. If bama does lose I look for Nick Satan to be on suicide watch...which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I liked this as well last year. My picks. 

1. FSU and Louisville. This is a toughie, but I'm taking Louisville with the points. FSU has been inconsistent and Louisville's Jackson is the real deal. I see either an upset or FSU winning on a late FG. 

2. I'll take Bama to roll Mississippi this time. 

3. I'm taking Ohio St. as well, as the Big 12 watches their playoff hopes vanish by week 3. 

4. 20 points is a lot, but I'm taking Meechigan. Not sold on CU yet. 

5. I'll take UCLA here. The cougs losing Nacua will hurt them more this week than it did in the rivalry game. However, if the cougs are close at halftime, I could see them winning. 

6. I'm a Utefan, but I'm taking SJSU. (say what!) The Utes will win by 7-10 points but not cover. It is a trap game for them between BYU and USC. I'm a little worried about this one. 

7. I'll take the Aggies in this one as they get a bit of redemption after laying an egg last week.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> If Ole Miss beats bama again I will be extremely happy, almost as happy as if LSU loses to Miss State and we can finally fire Les Miles. If bama does lose I look for Nick Satan to be on suicide watch...which is not a bad thing.


So, I have a friend that is an Oklahoma fan and he wants Stoops gone. It is kind of the same situation as Miles. Good at being good, but bad at being great.

Miles is 103-29 as of last year and you cannot replace that will any candidate that isn't Saban.

The question becomes who will you bring in.

Bielema from Arkansas

Pertino from Louisville

Dantonio from Michigan State (Dark Horse)

Kelly from Notre Dame

Gundy from Oklahoma State

Stoops from Oklahoma

Spurrier from unemployment

Patterson from TCU

Whittingham from Utah

Beamer from retirement

From the NFL

Rex Ryan from Buffalo

Mike Shanahan from unemployment

Darrell Bevell from the Seahawks

Dan Quinn from the Falcons

Harold Goodwin from the Cardinals

Doug Marrone from the Jaguars

Most of these are a shot in the dark.

LSU goes have good recruiting, but the expectations of a National Championship every year in the SEC West is enough to scare off most candidates IMO.

I think the best case scenario is that Oklahoma departs with Stoops and you get essentially Les Miles 2.0. The worst case is that you turn out to be the Chicago Bears and are doomed to 7-5 and 6-6 seasons.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> So, I have a friend that is an Oklahoma fan and he wants Stoops gone. It is kind of the same situation as Miles. Good at being good, but bad at being great.
> 
> Miles is 103-29 as of last year and you cannot replace that will any candidate that isn't Saban.
> 
> ...


Look at LSU's record the last 3 years and their record in the SEC the last 3 years. You'll be surprised to see how bad it is. There's at least a dozen coaches better than Miles we could hire. Miles can recruit but he can't develop players. Over 85% of the ex-LSU players refuse to stand up for Miles. Here is an excellent article you may find interesting that just was published today. http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_ro...b938-531c166c13de.html?sr_source=lift_amplify


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> at least a dozen coaches better than Miles we could hire.


Who are this dozen that would take the job?

As a coach why would you take a job that you have to play Ole Miss, Bama, Auburn, Arkansas, and A&M every year - and are expected to win the national championship every year.

I see this as being the move that sent Notre Dame rolling down the hill until Bryan Kelly showed up. 12 Years of irreverence.

If there was a Harbaugh out there, it would make sense.

If you fire Les Miles and do not have a bigger name or better coach, then you may be worse off than before.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

#2 Florida State (-3.5) at #8 Louisville - Louisville wins and covers.

#1 Alabama (-10) at #19 Ole Miss - Bama wins. Bama won't lose a game this year.

#3 Ohio State (-2.5) at #16 Oklahoma - THE Ohio State will win and cover. But I'd love to see Urban Whiner lose multiple games this year.

Colorado at #5 Michigan (-20)- Michigan wins and covers. 

One game you left off that is interesting, at least to me, is Oregon at Nebraska. I think Oregon hands Nebraska a home loss in that one. 

Local Games

UCLA (-3.5) at BYU - I'd pick BYU to win, but I have a horrible feeling in my gut that the Pac-12 refs will see to it that UCLA wins. Pac-12 can't afford to get left out of the play-off again, and so non-conference games need to be wins. And Pac-12 refs have history of 5th downs, phantom calls, total wiffs, and game manipulation in non-conference games. So if it is close, UCLA wins. 

Utah (-12.5) at San Jose State - Utah wins and covers.

Arkansas State at Utah State (-9) - Aggies win and cover.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Who are this dozen that would take the job?
> 
> As a coach why would you take a job that you have to play Ole Miss, Bama, Auburn, Arkansas, and A&M every year - and are expected to win the national championship every year.
> 
> ...


There's only a few destination jobs in CFB. Alabama, Ohio State, Michigan, USC and Texas. Every other school's coach would be approachable especially with what Miles and his staff are being paid. Hell if the LSU AD wasn't such a jerk face we would have had Jimbo Fisher from FSU coaching LSU this season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I whiffed on the Nebraska-Oregon game, and the BYU game - just sad really. BYU needs some serious help on offense right now. They just are very disconnected to anything it seems like. But hand it to UCLA for the 3-3 w/QB spy. Worked like a charm.


----------

